# Fish id?



## bwise

Was using cut up pinfish, caught about 6 of these one after the other. Any idea what it is?


----------



## JD7.62

Baby cobia, hope you released them unharmed.


----------



## bwise

Is it? It had a flat head and yes a released them.


----------



## Chris V

Is it the same fish in both pics? Top is without doubt a young cobia but the bottom fish looks like it has the suction disc


----------



## bwise

Yes they are the same fish I caught them all one after another and they all had the same flat waffle head as far as I can remember.


----------



## jim t

If it was a slick on top of his head it was a young Cobia. If it had the bottom of a sneaker on the top of his head it was a Remora.

Jim

Cobia

Remora


----------



## bwise

Hmm well I think they all had a sneaker on the top but can you catch a baby cobia from the beach?


----------



## jim t

bwise said:


> Hmm well I think they all had a sneaker on the top but can you catch a baby cobia from the beach?


Yes, you can catch young cobia from the beach. But the "sucker sneaker' thing is pretty obvious.

Heck you can put your hand on it at it will hang on. It's a pretty obvious feature.

Jim


----------



## Aquahollic

There is a different bottom jaw also


----------



## bwise

Heres more pictures


----------



## bwise

I actually think I caught a few of both then because in some pics the sucker isnt on the head and some there are.


----------



## jim t

VERY possible to catch both.... the sucker is harmless and fun to play with with friends, kids and girlfriends by the way.

Jim


----------



## leeroy87

thats def a remora. common bottom dwellers, unlike the revered cobia.


----------



## JD7.62

In the last two fish you posted the first is a cobia and the second is a remora. Like your OP the first fish does NOT have a sneaker head/sucker.


----------



## bwise

Yup thats awesome i cant believe i caught those thats pretty cool. Is it common to catch them together like that?


----------



## JD7.62

Yes its common to catch juvy cobia with remora. They are actually very closely related so its not just looks. 

The young cobia have the same color pattern as remora perhaps because generally fish dont eat remora so by looking like one they are protected from predators.

Ive been catching several young cobia as well just short of being legal, they are a very fast growing fish so perhaps the little ones you are catching are yearlings.


----------



## jim t

Not normal, but on a good day you can catch anything, including bonefish (ask Maggie Gray), to Sailfish, to Blackfin Tuna. 

Mostly it'll be catfish, Bluefish, Spanish Mackeral, Whiting, and Redfish, Pompano plus all the small shark that haunt the beach.

By the way, look for and set up at places that look like they go out further along the beach line (runouts). The longer parts of the scallops that the beach produces. The current runs faster there and the fish will be waiting to ambush bait in the faster moving water.

The place where waves consistantly break "last" on there way in...

Jim


----------



## mikegor51

*What is this*

They look like Ramoras to me... I'm not anexpert but have caught some them also and was told they were Ramoras and only good for bait.

Mike


----------

